# removed skin (help)



## chefmjg (Sep 12, 2012)

Think I removed to much what do I do now it does not look like other q wiev . Can it be saved













IMG_0969.JPG



__ chefmjg
__ Sep 12, 2012


----------



## jarhead (Sep 12, 2012)

OUCH Chef!!!

You got some lean bacon.

I always 1) let the butcher trim it or 2) smoke with skin on and then trim the skin (sometimes).

Cure it and smoke it. It won't give you much grease for eggs, etc, but it will make some killer BLT's or green beans.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 12, 2012)

That is going to be some lean but none the less tasty bacon. At this point just keep going and enjoy or look for some porkbelly recipes.

Here are a couple in case you decide to go that way. Tasty dishes too  

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/appetizers/r/porkbelly.htm

http://www.foodielifestyle.com/2009/09/07/jamie-olivers-pork-belly-recipe/

http://www.porkbellyrecipes.com/2011/03/gordon-ramsays-pressed-pork-belly/


----------



## chefmjg (Sep 12, 2012)

Will try again already sliced but thank you scare belly for the recipes. Maybe will remove skin before smoking


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 12, 2012)

It should make add some great flavor to baked beans, green beans, cabbage or blts.


----------

